# Bentley & Ky reunited (pic) UPDATED



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well sort of, at least they're on the perch together 
After I posted the first pic I looked out and saw them like this, ha..very funny guys


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful pic. Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

HaHa.....I love how they are giving each other the cold shoulder. OK, Mom....we made up. Are you happy now????


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hadn't realized how big Bentley has gotten. I noticed they are not looking at each other, but baby steps are good, too. I think it will take a few more days and they will be back to normal. Bentley has had a lot of changes in his life lately and may just take him a little while to warm up again. It will happen, I have no doubt.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay Joyce...it's a start. Has Ky shown ANY attitude toward Bentley since she's been home? And how the heck are you doing these days? Hopefully all is well.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Okay Joyce...it's a start. Has Ky shown ANY attitude toward Bentley since she's been home? And how the heck are you doing these days? Hopefully all is well.
> 
> Pete & Woody


No Ky hasn't shown any attitude in fact she's been super sweet to him. I think they were pulling my leg though after that last pic 
I'm feeling great Pete, thanks


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> No Ky hasn't shown any attitude in fact she's been super sweet to him. I think they were pulling my leg though after that last pic
> I'm feeling great Pete, thanks


Well that second picture is fantastic! Nothing but big smiles! And I'm glad to hear all is well with you...you're one tough cookie!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, how sweet! See, he couldn't stay mad at her forever!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that first pic is a hoot! "I'll ignore you if you'll ignore me..." But it looks like their tails are touching.... The second pic looks more like normal days are coming...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the second one. They are becoming friends again. That's great. That's what I want to find for Tayla. She and Jesse, because of the age difference, were never friends like Jesse was with Cheyenne. I want Tayla to have a doggy friend in a few months.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Great pics...lol! The first is kind of like...what? And all I can think of in the second is them having a good laugh at your expense...like "you think she buys it!" haha...jokes on mom....

What a couple of goof balls. Glad to see Bentley is going out with Ky and things seem to be getting a bit back to normal...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I like the second one. They are becoming friends again. That's great. That's what I want to find for Tayla. She and Jesse, because of the age difference, were never friends like Jesse was with Cheyenne. I want Tayla to have a doggy friend in a few months.


It wonderful when they have a live-in BFF. As much trouble as Bella has brought us with her fearfulness, etc., she is wonderful with Tucker and they do have a blast!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking very promising!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Reunited and it feels so good


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Great pics...lol! The first is kind of like...what? And all I can think of in the second is them having a good laugh at your expense...like "you think she buys it!" haha...jokes on mom....
> 
> What a couple of goof balls. Glad to see Bentley is going out with Ky and things seem to be getting a bit back to normal...


That's what it felt like too when I looked out & they were smiling, nothing like being mocked by your dogs :doh:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like KY is starting to feel like herself again!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Um, seriously.... where'd the puppy go??????? Who is that huge dog sitting next to KY????? He is so handsome.... I swear I didn't realize he'd grown so much!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Um, seriously.... where'd the puppy go??????? Who is that huge dog sitting next to KY????? He is so handsome.... I swear I didn't realize he'd grown so much!


He aspires to be an Akita when he grows up 

That's what makes walks tough, almost 200 lbs of dog :doh:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Ooh my goodness Bentley I can't believe how much you have grown!!! I'm sitting here in shocked Chester is so tiny compared to him. I love them so much ky is beautiful =] I just can't get over how big broadway is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Love, love, love the pictures!
Goodness, it makes me happy to see them reunited! 
They have become so much a part of our lives, Joyce.
Thank you for sharing them with us.
Good times coming!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Wonderful pics. Glad Ky is feeling better and back home with Broadway Drama who is turning into such a beautiful boy! He is gorgeous.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so happy to see these!!! Yaya

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to see they are getting along again!! I also can't believe how big Bentley is!!


----------

